# Bhuvan - Google Earth Killer in making...



## kapsicum (Nov 6, 2008)

Source

yes you read it right.... Google Earth killer is on its way & the most astonishing part is its coming from India ...

After successfully launching Lunar mission Chandrayaan I, Indian Space agency ISRO is all set to launch it's own satellite mapping service dubbed "*Bhuvan*", the IRS (Indian Remote Sensing) image portal will provide satellite images similar to but with more precision & frequent updates then Google Earth, currently Google Earth provides single-layered images with zoom levels up to 200 meters and images updated every 4 years in-contrast Bhuvan will provide multi-layered images with zoom levels up to 10 meters and images being updated every year.Unlike the others, Bhuvan will focus only on the Indian sub-continent. 

we can expect the service to be launched in next six months by March 2009 as ISRO has all the infrastructure already in place and a prototype of Bhuvan should be ready by November end.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 6, 2008)

^++1 ..lets wait n watch how it competes with Google Earth


----------



## Champ (Nov 6, 2008)

Cool  Just Waiting for it, The only Concern I have is Security Issues, Hope they don't provide detailed images of Terrorist hotshots and Govt Establishments.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 7, 2008)

Any one tried Live Search Maps


----------



## chandru.in (Nov 7, 2008)

Cool hope they map every corner of even smaller towns in India.  This is one place where both Google and maps (any other US based map for that matter), fails.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 7, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> ^++1 ..lets wait n watch how it competes with Google Earth


They are NOT competing with Google Earth and other such applications.



> With Bhuvan we will be able to produce very local information which will be specific to only to our own country. This information available from this mapping system will be useful in addressing very local problems like floods, famines, infrastructure development, education and much more



So its useful tool for Various Govt Agencies for Town Planning,Traffic management etc.


----------



## Indyan (Nov 7, 2008)

good, because google earth doesn't map my town


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 7, 2008)

kewl....when will it be launched? (date wise, you have mentioned November End)


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 7, 2008)

^^In HT it was given that though everything is ready, but still it would be available not before March 2009.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm looking forward to it..


----------



## neogen (Nov 7, 2008)

Nice, keep dreaming about Google Earth killer. Another funny news, Indian media and newspapers always coming up with foolish claims.


----------



## azzu (Nov 7, 2008)

sounds cool and Hope it comes out fast..


----------



## mastermunj (Nov 7, 2008)

ISRO Rocks!!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 7, 2008)

Is it free ?

Can we really rely on indian service?
And what about nuclear reactor areas? Will they be included or censored?

But i love the initial taken by our ISRO..,


----------



## RCuber (Nov 7, 2008)

I hope they dont map our Military installation


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 7, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> Can we really rely on indian service?



Now THAT is what I call a good question! Say... personally, I'm expecting it to stay up for a month or so after the launch. After that, it will go down due to corruption. Too far fetched eh? But I know my countrymen inside-out.


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2008)

8)


----------



## Bandu (Nov 7, 2008)

Google does not map my native town in detail either. For that I use mapmyIndia.com


----------



## red_devil (Nov 7, 2008)

sounds hopeful 

but what is this "single layered" and "multi layered" images ??


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 7, 2008)

Nice, we got our eyes, now big sister is watching you 

And it isn't competing with GE I think, as it is only for India.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 7, 2008)

iPod killer, iPhone killer, Linux killer, Windows killer and now Google Earth killer.... Sheesh!! Live and let live, people!! 

Ontopic, it'll be interesting to see the amount of detailing that they can provide in this.


----------



## j_h (Nov 7, 2008)

cool


----------



## amritpal2489 (Nov 7, 2008)

great news..........


----------



## apoorva84 (Nov 8, 2008)

great


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 8, 2008)

India's one more leap to success


----------



## abhishek_del (Nov 14, 2008)

Since ISRO is an Indian Organisation and funded by govt. its obvious that military and other sensitive spots won't be highlighted in the maps.

And kudos to ISRO for taking such a step as Google Earth doesn't really map my town well.


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 15, 2008)

> Is it free ?
> 
> Can we really rely on indian service?


Yes, it's gonna be absolutely free.
beside about your second comment, are you doubting ISRO's capability??



> Nice, keep dreaming about Google Earth killer. Another funny news, Indian media and newspapers always coming up with foolish claims.


Man, this is a serious news. do you understand the diffrence between GE and bhuvan?
GE provide a resolution of 200m, but bhuvan is expected to provide a resolution of 10m. And if feasible(considering the restrictions,security issue) ISRO can easily provide non-strategic maps with rez as high as 5m and 1m. 
beside, ISRO's imaging satellite are one of the best, and next only to NASA.
just to add, ISRO's Catrosat-3(yet to launch) has a resolution of 0.3m,thats better than google's sat geoEye which has a rez of 0.41m.

also bhuvan will have an option of viewing on different dates, which is not possible in GE. You can put Tags as well...

Obviously, it won't be a GE killer, but in india, it will surely make a difference.

beside, i don't doubt GE's capability, but its US regulation that forbids it from publishing image of higher resolution.
There's no such restriction in INDIA. 
this project is based on ISRO's plan to develop Geographical Information System.
also, ISRO will surely keep in mind to isolate strategically important landmarks off its map.

except that, its all business. And ISRO means business!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 15, 2008)

Lagaan wala Bhuvan?


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 15, 2008)

Yaar n96 nikla tab bhi n96 kiler aaya tha

aab HD4850 killer aayega kya?


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 16, 2008)

if it is like wat INS-ANI says .... then it will surely ROCK!!!!!!!


----------



## nitish_mythology (Nov 19, 2008)

Hope the standards match those of google earth.


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 19, 2008)

or better...?I am counting on that!


----------



## rachat024 (May 29, 2009)

That's quite a great news. Thank you so much.

pret auto


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 1, 2009)

^^^Er...bumped into a 6 month old thread.


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Jun 9, 2009)

Charan said:


> I hope they dont map our Military installation


LOL....!


----------

